# Need opinion on possible LGD



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I need another lgd. We are purchasing some land and moving in a few months and from the amount of coyotes we have heard and seen I will definitely need a more aggressive LGD than my pyrenese are. They are wonderful but I need something with more power to them. There is anatolian/australian mix puppies for free in my area. The dad is a Australian Shepherd and Anatolian mix and the mom is an Anatolian. They are both with goats and chickens and so have the puppies. I'm wondering if the slight Australian Shepherd in them would be a problem? I had a bad problem with a border collie x Pyrenees mix. But she had bad habits when I brought her home and she was much much older. Also the weather. They are 10 weeks old and its in the 30's here. If I get one she would be outside full time. With a barn to access and some goats and dogs to cuddle with. Would that be enough to keep her warm? I do have my other dogs to teach her the ropes as well. Any input is welcome!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

An Australian Shepherd mix (mixed with rough collie) took down one of my full-grown, Nigerian dwarf bucks. He damaged both back legs severely, and the vet had to put him down. It broke my heart and is the reason why we bought our Komondor. They are nippers by nature and very, very difficult to stop once they begin. I will never trust one again.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When searching for an LGD you want an LGD, not mixed with a herding dog.
He doesn't have to be purebred but he needs to be all LGD, be it Anatolian/Pyr, Komodor/Kangal or any other working guardian breed.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish we had some komondor or kengal in our area but we dont. Most people just use mutts or pyreneese. And Thats what im worried about. My herd has taken a long time to build and a lot of money and I don't want to put them in harms way. My youngest pyr is having issues nipping at the heels of our two youngest goats. How could i stop that?should I buy a muzzle? I put hot sqyce on their hair where he is mouthing on them. I just found an older female Pyrenees x Anatolian who is for sale. They sold their herd and she needs a new herd now. Now im thinking She will be my best choice. Still waiting on a price for her to be worked out though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sounds like she might work for you, I tell you, when we were getting our first dog my husband kept asking if we could afford it.
My reply was, "We can't afford not to".
Use your best judgment & gut instincts.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

When our Kom was a puppy, he started chasing (he wasn't hurting, but he was scaring our girls). We bought a very good shock collar, put it on him, and watched him very closely. We had to shock him twice. Then four months later had to shock him one more time. He hasn't done anything like that since... That would be my recommendation for your young pry. The collar we got is a Dogtra IQ, if that helps...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

The Pyrenees Anatolian is 7 years old and I don't want to bring her to an area that she will be fighting with coyotes. I'll definitely look into a shock collar.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I caught him attempting to play with my buckling. I grabbed him and picked up my buckling and yelled no that's mine. So far I haven't seen anything else yet. My breeder I usually buy from said she will have a puppy ready for me in 2 months. Which is great because the litters available now don't look so great and I've always heard great things about every dog used a livestock guardian from her lines.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dogtra brand is what you want for the E collar. If you buy the right one, it will work great.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I won't be able to get a shock collar till next Friday it looks like so I'm putting the little boys in a pen inside of the field. Last night I heard crying and when I went outside I saw my pyr chewing on my youngest boys neck and pulling him around. I spent 500 on that little boy and he is too special and expensive to have to replace if an accident happens. I know people say they can't be trusted with younger stock until they are 2 years old but I have kids coming in February and march so I can't just wait on him to grow up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to consider the 7 year old. May help with training the younger dog.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

takethelead said:


> I won't be able to get a shock collar till next Friday it looks like so I'm putting the little boys in a pen inside of the field. Last night I heard crying and when I went outside I saw my pyr chewing on my youngest boys neck and pulling him around. I spent 500 on that little boy and he is too special and expensive to have to replace if an accident happens. I know people say they can't be trusted with younger stock until they are 2 years old but I have kids coming in February and march so I can't just wait on him to grow up.


If he's doing that then he should not be left alone with stock unsupervised. Next step, he kills one and then he can never be trusted with stock again. You need to confine him to a pen/stall where he can see the goats but not touch them when you are not outside to watch and correct his behavior. You can make one out of cattle panels if you have to. He will still bark at night and that should be enough to keep predictors away for a little while. I too recommend getting the older dog. If she is a good guarder, she will jump on your young dog if he mouths any of the kids. That will teach him not to bite pretty fast. Until this problem is corrected, I wouldn't get another puppy. Your young dog will teach the pup that mouthing stock is ok and then you will have double the trouble and heartache.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I separated the two youngest goats he picks on in a 8x12 stall with a 12x12 run today. They are 3 and 4 months old. He will not mess with the adults. They will protect themselves and there hasn't been any evidence he bothers them. No wet fur and I haven't seen it. I'm home all day and so is my neighbor who watches my goats out the window since this has started. He can see the babies but not touch them. I walked him around the perimeter twice today to burn off any extra energy. I will have the shock collar next week and let the babies out and wait for him to try to play. He did it while I was getting the stall ready and I snatched him up out him on his back and yelled no that's mine and let him up and he ran off with his head down. Hopefully I can get this under control. He's been great until this and I will not choose him over my goats.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like you got a good plan in place.


----------



## ares338 (Dec 23, 2014)

An LGD mixed with anything other than another LGD is not a great idea. Some breeds of LGDs work very well such as an ASD and Pyr. The Pyr is not quite as mobile as an Anatolian and the females seem to be the most active in my experience. I have a male neutered Pyr and a male neutered Anatolian and they get along great because they so laid back and bonded with the goats. My female Anatolian is the one that guards the perimeter and bosses the boys around. She has the bluff in on them big time...LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay so my boy is completely over his rough playing and I think his discipline helped with him abusing the chickens and turkeys as well. He never hurt one but he picks them up and moves them off all the goats stumps and toys. I'm so proud of him. I have a puppy on hold to be picked up next month. He's doing really well and next week he will be introduced to some pigs so hopefully that goes well.


----------

